# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Mueren un joven de 22 años y tres menores al caer su coche a un canal en Navarra

## embalses al 100%

*Mueren un joven de 22 años y tres menores al caer su coche a un canal en Navarra*


*Los niños tenían 13, 12 y 10 años. En el punto donde se ha producido el accidente hay un desnivel de unos 4 metros.*


Cuatro jóvenes, tres de ellos menores de edad, han fallecido esta noche al precipitarse el vehículo en el que viajaban al Canal de la Mejana en el término municipal de Tudela (Navarra), han informado fuentes del Gobierno de Navarra. Las víctimas tienen 22, 13, 12 y 10 años.

Un particular ha alertado, mediante una llamada recibida a las 23:45 en la sala de gestión de emergencias de SOS Navarra, de que un vehículo se había precipitado al Canal de la Mejana cuando circulaba por un camino paralelo al mismo, por lo que ha movilizado al equipo de rescate acuático de los bomberos de Tudela, así como patrullas de la Policía Foral y ambulancias. Los buceadores han localizado inicialmente tres cadáveres en el asiento trasero del vehículo, y ante la sospecha de que pudiesen viajar más personas en el coche, continuaron la búsqueda hasta localizar a un cuarto fallecido.  

En el punto donde se ha producido el accidente hay un desnivel de unos 4 metros.  La Policía Foral ha desplazado al lugar patrullas de Seguridad Ciudadana y Seguridad Vial, así como el equipo de Atestados de Tudela que investiga las causas del suceso.

----------

